# Dell optiplex 7010



## Cofetaru (May 24, 2015)

hello guys. I m here with a quote. My cousin have a dell optiplex 7010 and he want to upgrade his GPU for gaming. I've uploaded a photo with his system. And i don t know what is the maximum of video he can upgrade to cos i don t wan t to spend money for Psu. He wan t to play games like .. Gta 4/5 , cod , minecraft ... What you think guys is the max video he can upgrade to. I want a maximum of 100-150£ To spend for the video card. Thx


----------



## Toothless (May 24, 2015)

GTX960 or 280


----------



## Jetster (May 24, 2015)

GTX 960 would be max. Another option would the GTX750 Ti


----------



## krusha03 (May 24, 2015)

Cofetaru said:


> hello guys. I m here with a quote. My cousin have a dell optiplex 7010 and he want to upgrade his GPU for gaming. I've uploaded a photo with his system. And i don t know what is the maximum of video he can upgrade to cos i don t wan t to spend money for Psu. He wan t to play games like .. Gta 4/5 , cod , minecraft ... What you think guys is the max video he can upgrade to. I want a maximum of 100-150£ To spend for the video card. Thx


There are different Dell optiplex. Which version is it, because some accept only low profile cards. Also the power supplies on these are really weak (200 / 250 / 275W). This means that a 750 Ti would probably be the safe maximum you could go for. A 960 will overload the PSU unless you have the 275W and even then it would debatable if it is safe to run.

If it's the desktop version that can take full size cards this is what I would get:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon R9 285 2GB TurboDuo Video Card  (£119.99 @ Ebuyer)
*Power Supply:* EVGA 500W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply  (£38.99 @ Novatech)
*Total:* £158.98
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-05-24 23:47 BST+0100
_
The performance level is on pair of the GTX 960 and you can throw in a half decent PSU in there as well


----------



## Frick (May 25, 2015)

What krusha03 said. And if it's low profile, Zotac and KFA2 actually makes a LP 750 ti. There's also a LP HD 7850, but I cannot imagine that fan being anything less than super annoying.


----------



## Cofetaru (May 26, 2015)

Thx guys. I ask him what is the psu power, he said is 240V . What you think guys?


----------



## Jetster (May 26, 2015)

Cofetaru said:


> Thx guys. I ask him what is the psu power, he said is 240V . What you think guys?



Thats not the correct information. Get all the info off the label or take a picture of it


----------



## 64K (May 26, 2015)

Ask your friend to take off his side panel and look at the number on the PSU beside the +12V and post that. It may have more than one +12V rail so post both numbers if so.


----------



## Caring1 (May 27, 2015)

The bad news is they come in ultra small form factor too, with the PSU being:
200W up to 90% Efficient
PSU (80 PLUS Gold);
ENERGY STAR 5.2
compliant, Active PFC

The Mini Tower comes with a:
Standard 275W PSU
Active PFC or optional
275W up to 90% Efficient
PSU (80 PLUS Gold);
ENERGY STAR 5.2
compliant, Active PFC

So you really are limited to a 750Ti or another card that doesn't require a power connector, if the case allows.


----------



## t_ski (May 27, 2015)

From my experience with Dells, this will probably not have a PCIe 6-pin power plug for the video.  Whatever card you choose must get its power solely from the PCIe slot.


----------



## Cofetaru (May 27, 2015)

Got it guys. Its says not exceed 250w . What you think guys?


----------



## 64K (May 27, 2015)

Be aware that that PSU was never intended to power a discrete video card. 17.8 amps on the +12V rail is good for around 210 watts. It would be best to upgrade the PSU or get a card that uses very little power but may not be enough to run GTA V.


----------



## Cofetaru (May 27, 2015)

Oookk. So would you think i m able to run gtx 750 ti? And run games like .. Gta iv/ gta v at minimum at least,minecraft ...idk a don t wan t to spend money for gpu and after to be to low tu run these games ... ?


----------



## krusha03 (May 27, 2015)

Cofetaru said:


> Oookk. So would you think i m able to run gtx 750 ti? And run games like .. Gta iv/ gta v at minimum at least,minecraft ...idk a don t wan t to spend money for gpu and after to be to low tu run these games ... ?


That PSU + VGA i linked for you are within your budget so that's what I would do since the R9 285 is ~80% faster than a 750 Ti


----------



## Cofetaru (May 27, 2015)

Cool. Thanks . I ve looked over r9 285 . I found on ebay at 140£ it says new. Is that real price? Some people sell it for more than 200£.
Gtx 770 2gb 256 bit - 170£ New 
 He said . He wan t a maximum of 120-140£ ...
What do you think? ... I know he maybe expecting too much for a low price but i think gtx 770 is best solution? Is it?


----------



## 64K (May 27, 2015)

Click the "Sold" box to see what people are actually selling them for on Ebay and not what they are asking for them. Then you have a better idea what to offer.


----------



## red_stapler (May 28, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> If it's the desktop version that can take full size cards this is what I would get:
> *Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon R9 285 2GB TurboDuo Video Card  (£119.99 @ Ebuyer)
> *Power Supply:* EVGA 500W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply  (£38.99 @ Novatech)



The power supply he posted is for the "desktop" chassis, which uses a TFX form factor power supply and half-height video card, so the parts listed here will not fit.

I think the best low-profile card is the R7-250.  It ought to run OK off the Dell power supply, there is at least 100w of overhead there.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 28, 2015)

red_stapler said:


> The power supply he posted is for the "desktop" chassis, which uses a TFX form factor power supply and half-height video card, so the parts listed here will not fit.
> 
> I think the best low-profile card is the R7-250.  It ought to run OK off the Dell power supply, there is at least 100w of overhead there.


well then in that case. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151153&cm_re=tfx-_-17-151-153-_-Product


----------



## Caring1 (May 28, 2015)

red_stapler said:


> I think the best low-profile card is the R7-250.  It ought to run OK off the Dell power supply, there is at least 100w of overhead there.



The 750Ti beats that easily and is the most powerful half height card available.


----------



## Frick (May 28, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> The 750Ti beats that easily and is the most powerful half hight card available.



Low profile HD 7850 2GB. €120.

 In most, if not all, cases the 750ti is the realistic choice though. According to a review, the KFA2 model is also decent when it comes to noise.


----------



## Cofetaru (May 28, 2015)

Ok lads. So look what did i find interesting.
- Gtx 750 ti msi twin frozr 2gb ddr5  at 115£
- asus r9 270x directcu ii 2gb ddr5 at 170£ He said he checked if is compatible and is not fit in his pc. As new.
- gtx 760 at 115£
- nvidia gainward gtx 770 170£ S/hand

which one you choose from these? he said he wan t a new one and not spend more then 140£ . So definetly should i go for gtx 750 ti?


----------



## red_stapler (May 28, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> The 750Ti beats that easily and is the most powerful half height card available.



Bad wording on my part, I thought the 750 needed a 6 pin for some reason, thanks!


----------



## Cofetaru (May 28, 2015)

So . Should i go definetly for gtx 750 ti. 115£ new?  It will be fully compatible and able to run most games at a decent settings.


----------



## krusha03 (May 28, 2015)

Cofetaru said:


> So . Should i go definetly for gtx 750 ti. 115£ new?  It will be fully compatible and able to run most games at a decent settings.


Can you post a picture of your case? If you need LP card none of those will work but this will


----------



## Cofetaru (May 29, 2015)

This is the optiplex .


----------



## Static~Charge (May 29, 2015)

That is the desktop (DT) form factor. It will only accept low-profile cards.

You should download this PDF:

*Dell OptiPlex 7010
Technical Guidebook*
http://www.dell.com/downloads/global/products/optix/en/optiplex_7010_technical_guidebook.pdf​
It will give you the details about all 4 of the form factors of this computer.


----------



## Cofetaru (May 29, 2015)

Ok. I will choose the gtx 750ti LP FOR 115£ thx guys


----------

